# Steam won't update



## modesttoo

I have downloaded the steam client, but when I open Steam.exe it brings up the updating window, sits at Steam-updating for a few seconds and then goes to "Steam.exe (main exception): To run Steam, you must first connect to the Internet."

I am on the internet posting this from the same computer.
I am trying to install it via Bootcamp on a Macbook pro (OS X 10.6 Leopard) through bootcamp to windows xp sp2.

I already tried deleting the ClientRegistry.blob file, as well as uninstalling and reinstalling. 
I have a SMC3GN modem router if that helps.

Please, if any one can help me get steam working I would be IMMENSELY thankful!


----------



## Zealex

Hey Modesttoo

I'm not exactly sure on how bootcamp works, but.. you could try installing *revo uninstaller* and use that to uninstall any leftover files of steam. Then, you could try reinstalling steam and hopefully it will work.


----------



## -WOLF-

Bootcamp just allows a Mac computer to run Windows.

Download Service Pack 3 
How to obtain the latest Windows XP service pack


----------



## Kiwikev

I seem to joining a large group of steam victims. I have been running Dukenukem Forever on my computer successfully for about 3 mths. I installed FEAR 3 and ran that for a few dys before The same prob came up. 
The undatinfg steam box appears then, to run steam you must first connect to the internet. I have gone through most of the fixes, deleteing "clientregistry.blob" and other recomended files. Uninstalled and reinstalled steam several times. Uninstall UTorrent as one blob suggested this can cause conflict. I am at a total loss. No reply from Steam Help.
System is Windows 7 32bit. Any ideas anyone?

PS: also unable to log on to Steam website :4-dontkno


----------



## Wrench97

Go to Start type CMD into the search box hit enter, at the command prompt type ping 63.235.4.133 hit enter, does it time out or return a result?


----------



## Kiwikev

Timed out. 4 packets sent, 0 received


----------



## koala

I get a timeout for that IP as well. Try *ping 63.228.223.104* instead. This is the IP for steampowered.com

Check your firewall logs to see if Steam is being blocked there.

Are you using a proxy?


----------



## Kiwikev

Tried pinging 63.228.223.104 and initially timed out. I disabled my Norton firewall and successfully pinged. I have re enabled my firewall and have successfully pinged with firewall on.
Present status: Steam is uninstalled. I am still unable to log into my steam website. It appears that my finger print web page recorder thinks there is no data inputed in the user name and password boxes.


----------



## Kiwikev

I cannot find the logs on Norton. I am not using a proxy


----------

